# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > فتاوى الفتاة المسلمة >  الدخان في قوله تعالى وهي دخان

## حكاية روووح

ما هي ماهية الدخان الذي كان في بداية خلق السماء؟ أهو بخار الماء كما قال المفسرين ؟ وهل علميا يتطابق الأمران ؟ وهل هنالك نص وحي يقول بأنه بخار الماء أم هو قول المفسرين فقط؟

نص الجواب

الجواب :

الحمد لله

أولًا :

ورد عن بعض أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن الدخان من الماء ، وهو بخار الماء كما نص عليه أهل التفسير ، وسننقل عنهم ذلك .

انظر : "تفسير ابن كثير" (1/ 214).

ثانيًا :

تفسير قوله تعالى : ( وهي دخان ) بأن المقصود بالدخان هنا : بخار الماء .
قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله :
" وَهَذَا الدُّخَانُ : هُوَ بُخَارُ الْمَاءِ الَّذِي كَانَ حِينَئِذٍ مَوْجُودًا ، كَمَا جَاءَتْ بِذَلِكَ الْآثَارُ عَنْ الصَّحَابَةِ وَالتَّابِعِينَ ، وَكَمَا عَلَيْهِ أَهْلُ الْكِتَابِ " انتهى من "مجموع الفتاوى" (5/ 564).
وقال أيضا :
" قيل : هو البخار الذي تصاعد من الماء الذي كان عليه العرش ، فإن البخار نوع من الدخان " انتهى من " الصفدية " (2/ 76) .

وقال الشوكاني، رحمه الله:

" الدخان: ما ارتفع من لهب النار، ويستعار لما يرى من بخار الأرض. قال المفسرون: هذا الدخان هو بخار الماء" انتهى من "فتح القدير" (4/582).

وينظر : "تفسير ابن كثير" (7/ 166).

ثالثا:

وأما هل يتطابق ذلك ، مع ما يقال في "العلم الحديث" ، فينبغي أن يقال أولا: إن صحة هذه الأخبار، أو عدم صحتها ، يتوقف على ثبوتها عند أهل العلم ، لا على ما يقال في "النظريات التفسيرية" الحديثة، فإن هذه النظريات ليست حقائق، ولا بحوثا تجريبية معملية، ولا هي مما يقع تحت الحواس، فيدركه الناس، إنما هي "نظريات"، لا حقائق، أقرب إلى باب "الاحتمال" و"الافتراض"؛ وإلا فمن ذا الذي شهد خلق السماء، وخلق الأرض، فينقل للناس خبر ما كان ؟!

قال الله تعالى : مَا أَشْهَدْتُهُمْ خَلْقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَلَا خَلْقَ أَنْفُسِهِمْ وَمَا كُنْتُ مُتَّخِذَ الْمُضِلِّينَ عَضُدًا الكهف/51 .

ومع ذلك، فلا يناقض ذلك التفسير، ما يقال في "العلم الحديث" ، سواء أكان هذا الدخان، هو الدخان على حقيقته المعروفة ، أو كان هو بخار الماء، فكلاهما يشبه الغاز الذي يقال إن الكون قد خلق منه، و"البخار" أقرب شبها به.

جاء في "التفسير الوسيط" ـ مجمع البحوث الإسلامية ـ (4/265): " واعلم أن أصل السموات والأرض الدخان، قال تعالى: ثُمَّ اسْتَوَى إِلَى السَّمَاءِ وَهِيَ دُخَانٌ فَقَالَ لَهَا وَلِلْأَرْضِ ائْتِيَا طَوْعًا أَوْ كَرْهًا قَالَتَا أَتَيْنَا طَائِعِينَ، وقال جل وعلا في سورة الأنبياء: أَوَلَمْ يَرَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا أَنَّ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ كَانَتَا رَتْقًا فَفَتَقْنَاهُمَا.

ويقول أهل العلمِ الحديثِ: إن أصل العالم غاز الهيدروجين، وهم بذلك يهتدون إِلى ما سبقهم به القرآن العظيم بأكثر من ألف عام، وتحويلُ هذا الدخان إلى سماوات وأرضين، استغرق ستة أَيام كما نصت عليه الآية الكريمة..." انتهى.

وجاء فيه أيضا (8/685): " ثم اقتضت حكمته أَن يخلق السماء بعد خلق الأَرض وهو - سبحانه - لا يشغله شأن عن شأن فعمد إلى خلقها وقصد تسويتها ونقلها من الدخان إلى الكثافة. وهذا الدخان هو الذي يعبر عنه العلمانيون بالغاز، وكان الله قد خلقه ليكون أساسا لخلقها " انتهى.

رابعا:

وقد قال الله تعالى، في تمام ذلك الخبر: فَقَالَ لَهَا وَلِلأرْضِ اِئْتِيَا طَوْعًا أَوْ كَرْهًا
قال ابن كثير :
" أَيِ: اسْتَجِيبَا لِأَمْرِي ، وَانْفَعِلَا لِفِعْلِي ، طَائِعَتَيْنِ أَوْ مُكْرَهَتَيْنِ .
وعَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ قَالَ: قَالَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى لِلسَّمَوَاتِ: أَطْلِعِي شَمْسِي وَقَمَرِي وَنُجُومِي. وَقَالَ لِلْأَرْضِ: شَقِّقِي أَنْهَارَكِ، وَأَخْرِجِي ثِمَارَكِ. فَقَالَتَا: (أَتَيْنَا طَائِعِينَ) . وَاخْتَارَهُ ابْنُ جَرِيرٍ -رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ."
وقال:

( قَالَتَا أَتَيْنَا طَائِعِينَ) أَيْ: بَلْ نَسْتَجِيبُ لَكَ مُطِيعِينَ بِمَا فِينَا، مِمَّا تُرِيدُ خَلْقَهُ ، مِنَ الْمَلَائِكَةِ وَالْإِنْسِ وَالْجِنِّ جَمِيعًا مُطِيعِينَ لَكَ. حَكَاهُ ابْنُ جَرِيرٍ .
وَقَالَ الْحَسَنُ الْبَصْرِيُّ: لَوْ أَبَيَا عَلَيْهِ أَمْرَهُ ، لَعَذَّبَهُمَا عَذَابًا يَجِدَانِ أَلَمَهُ. رَوَاهُ ابْنُ أَبِي حَاتِمٍ" ،
انتهى من " تفسير ابن كثير " (7/ 167) .
وقال السعدي :
" أي: انقادا لأمري ، طائعتين أو مكرهتين ، فلا بد من نفوذه. (قَالَتَا أَتَيْنَا طَائِعِينَ) ليس لنا إرادة تخالف إرادتك " انتهى من " تفسير السعدي " (ص 745).

( فَقَضَاهُنَّ سَبْعَ سَمَوَاتٍ فِي يَوْمَيْنِ ) أَيْ: فَفَرَغَ مِنْ تَسْوِيَتِهِنَّ سَبْعَ سَمَوَاتٍ فِي يَوْمَيْنِ، أَيْ: آخَرَيْنِ، وَهُمَا يَوْمُ الْخَمِيسِ وَيَوْمُ الْجُمْعَةِ .
( وَأَوْحَى فِي كُلِّ سَمَاءٍ أَمْرَهَا ) أَيْ: وَرَتَّبَ مُقَرِّرًا فِي كُلِّ سَمَاءٍ مَا تَحْتَاجُ إِلَيْهِ مِنَ الْمَلَائِكَةِ، وَمَا فِيهَا مِنَ الْأَشْيَاءِ الَّتِي لَا يَعْلَمُهَا إِلَّا هُوَ.
( وَزَيَّنَّا السَّمَاءَ الدُّنْيَا بِمَصَابِيحَ ) وَهُنَّ الْكَوَاكِبُ الْمُنِيرَةُ الْمُشْرِقَةُ عَلَى أَهْلِ الْأَرْضِ، (وَحِفْظًا) أَيْ: حَرَسًا مِنَ الشَّيَاطِينِ أَنْ تَسْتَمِعَ إِلَى الْمَلَأِ الْأَعْلَى.
( ذَلِكَ تَقْدِيرُ الْعَزِيزِ الْعَلِيمِ ) أَيِ: الْعَزِيزُ الَّذِي قَدْ عَزَّ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ ، فَغَلَبَهُ وَقَهَرَهُ، الْعَلِيمُ بِجَمِيعِ حَرَكَاتِ الْمَخْلُوقَاتِ وَسَكَنَاتِهِمْ " انتهى من " تفسير ابن كثير " (7/ 167).

وانظر: "تفسير ابن عطية" (5/7)، "تفسير القرطبي" (15/ 343) ، "فتح القدير" (4/583).

والله أعلم


المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

أحوال النساء في الجنة 
ضوابط التواصل بين الجنسين عبر الإنترنت 
آداب وأحكام المطر والرعد والبرق والريح... 
أحكام وآداب صلاة عيد الفطر 
هل يجوز إرجاع الزوجة بعد الطلقة الأولى بدون... 
حكم أكل الفواكه التي فيها مادة كحولية ذاتية 
احكام الاغتسال بعد الاحتلام 
الشك في الطهر من الحيض 
هل كل النساء قوارير 
هل المايكروبليدنج للحواجب حرام

----------

